# Schaffe die Umstellung von v-Brake auf Scheibenbremse nicht...



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

Hallo

Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB. Früher mit einer Magura HS33, heute natürlich mit Scheibe, hydraulisch. Was sich aber massiv verschlechtert hat, ist meine Unfallbilanz. Ich bin öfters schwerer verletzt, weil mir beim Bremsen das Vorderrad blockiert, was es früher nie gegeben hat. Da war dann die Brems-Power einfach schwächer, was bei nassem Untergund auch irgendwie gut war, weil man so die Bodenhaftung weniger schnell verloren hat. Jedenfalls kuriere ich hier wieder mal eine Schulterverletzung inkl. Bruch aus. Ich fahre, wenn ich eine gesunde Saison habe, ca. 8000 km, das meiste davon auf dem Rennrad (ohne Scheibe). Auf meinen Stadtfahrrad habe ich Scheibe, aber da bricht mir das Rad wegen dem losen Untergrund auch weniger schnell weg. Da ich immer wieder den Abflug über den Lenker mache und jeweils mehr oder weniger schwer verletzt bin, mache ich mir langsam Gedanken... Bleiben lassen? Weil v-Brake Bikes gibt es nix anständiges mehr. Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden, eigentlich finde ich die Scheibe super. Aber wenn ich erschrecke oder einen Fahrfehler mache, dann ist die Wirkung umso brutaler. Als ich das Bike gekauft habe, meinte der Mechaniker, man könnte noch eine XT dranschrauben, die wäre dann noch bissiger... Wo ich natürlich dankend abgewunken habe. Frage: Gibt es sonst noch jemanden, der mit der Bremskraft der Scheibe nicht klarkommt oder nicht klargekommen ist? Ich bin inzwischen 40 und merke langsam, dass die Heilung einfach immer länger geht...


----------



## xyzHero (28. April 2017)

Kleinere Bremsscheiben verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (28. April 2017)

Problem ist mir völlig fremd, aber es gibt viele Möglichkeiten technisch was zu tun: die kleinst mögliche scheibe montieren, die schlechtesten (bezüglich bremskraft) Beläge fahren, gescheiter Vorderreifen mit anständig Grip, kürzere Bremshebel (weniger hebelkraft; wobei längere eigtl mehr dosierbarkeit haben), schwächere Bremse kaufen, Fahrtechnikkurs belegen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. April 2017)

Bremsscheibenfett!


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2017)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Bremsleistung der Scheibenbremsen nochmal so erheblich besser ist als die einer V-Brake oder Magura HS33.
Man ist halt witterungsunabhaengiger, bremst keine Felgen durch, ein Achter macht sich auch nicht als Dauerbremsung bemerkbar, Schlaeuche, die auf langen Abfahrten einfach von selbst platzen weil es ihnen zu heiss wird, gibts ebenfalls nicht mehr, usw. ... Das ist fuer mich der Hauptgrund fuer Disc. Gut bremsen tut eigentlich auch eine V-Brake - es ist vielleicht etwas mehr Handkraft vonnoeten.

Genau das von Dir beschriebene Problem 'Vollbremsung und Abflug' hatte eine Freundin meiner Frau auf ihrer ersten Fahrt mit V-Brakes gehabt.
Ich hatte ihr aus *zwei* Schrottraedern (ihr eigenes mit intakter Siebengangnabe aber komplett verzogenem Rahmen und das Einkaufsrad eines Kumpels, der die Schaltnabe zu Brei getreten hatte aber Rahmen OK und mit V-Brakes ausgestattet) *ein* funktionierendes gebaut und dummerweise nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Maedchen nun im zarten Alter von 29 (+x reden wir nicht drueber ) Jahren erstmals in ihrem Leben ein Fahrrad mit ernstzunehmenden Bremsen unter ihrem Popoechen hatte und ich sie *davor haette warnen sollen* 

Aber seitdem weiss sie es  und bremst dosiert.

Hmm, also klingt mir am ehesten nach Fahrerproblem. Auch die Tatsache, dass jeder Sturz gleich zu einer Verletzung fuehrt.
Ich hab auf 20.000 km im Jahr auch mal den einen oder anderen Sturz, aber noch nie war es schlimmer als Tapete & Prellungen.
Einmal hab ich dann daheim den Helm weggeschmissen, das waere wohl *ohne* schlechter ausgegangen.

Anscheinend reagierst Du schreckhaft und am Ende falsch. Was man da machen kann, weiss ich nicht ...
Technik 'kuenstlich verschlechtern' ... OK das kann man machen, es gab ja auch schon fuer die Trekkingraeder den 'Power Modulator', eine Art 'Druckpunktaufweicher' fuer V-Brakes ... Hmm raetselhaft 

https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Power_Modulatorhttps://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Power_Modulator
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_p.html#powermodulator


----------



## grey (28. April 2017)

verwendest du zufällig 4 Finger zum bremsen?


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2017)

grey schrieb:


> verwendest du zufällig 4 Finger zum bremsen?


Vier Finger haben doch auf einem heutigen Bremshebel ueberhaupt keinen Platz mehr. 
Also vll die von einem Neugeborenen, aber da passt dann die Rahmenhoehe nicht, zumindest falls das Bike ein 29er ist


----------



## grey (28. April 2017)

gibt schon noch lange Hebel im trekkingrad sektor, gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.. 
BL-T615


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2017)

Hi,
welche Bremse ist denn verbaut? Die Formulas zb. sind recht digital, da ist meine Holde auch schon über den Lenker gegangen.

Jetzt fährt sie Shimano, die haben einen weicheren und gutmütigeren Druckpunkt und damit steht sie extrem sicher auf der Bremse.

Das wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit. Ansonsten würde ich dir -auch wenn es für einen "gestandenen" Biker komisch ist, einen Fahrtechnikkurs mit Schwerpunkt Bremse empfehlen. DIMB/DAV-Ausfahrten oder gewerblicher Anbieter in der Gegend sollte so etwas spezielles im Angebot haben. Hier hilft wahrscheinlich bei dir nur Üben Üben Üben, bis sich das als Verhaltensautomatismus eingeschliffen hat.

Im Rheinland könnte ich dir auch gerne mal weiterhelfen. 

grüße


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. April 2017)

Also gerade punkto Dosierbarkeit sind die Scheibenbremsen den V-brakes ja meilenweit überlegen, von daher verwundert bzw. irritiert mich Dein Problem ein wenig. Mein MTB aus den 90ern mit Parellogramm-V-Brakes waren so brutal giftig, daß man bei ner Schreckbremsung sofort ne Elle über den Lenker gemacht hat. Diese Bremse hatte die Veigung gehabt sofort zuzupacken. Dagegen sind meine Scheibenbremsen ein Gedicht. Ich glaube nicht daß sie eine höhere maximale Bremsleistung bewirken können, dafür sind sie standfester und, wie gesagt, eigentlich besser dosierbar.

Kleinere Scheiben wären wirklich ne Möglichkeit für Dich.


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> (...) Jetzt fährt sie Shimano, die haben einen weicheren und gutmütigeren Druckpunkt  (...)


Weiter oben hat er erzaehlt, dass ihm XT als 'bissiger' angeboten wurde (was er natuerlich abgelehnt hat). Das klingt eher so, als habe er eine Shimano unterhalb XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (28. April 2017)

Fahre selbst ne SLX und die ist mir fast zu gutmütig - auf jeden Fall sehr leicht zu dosieren. Hängt aber eventuell auch vom Fahrstil des TE und den typischen Fahrsituationen ab.
Vielleicht denkt der TE ja digital, fährt zu schnell und/oder tut sich schwer mit vorausschauendem und der Situation angepaßtem Fahren. Wenn dann was Unerwartetes "passiert", erschrickt er, reagiert daher prinzipiell zu spät, um dosiert Bremsen zu können und bremst dann halt auch digital. Nach 20 Bikejahren sollte man allerdings soviel Erfahrung haben, daß man kommende Problemsituationen oft gut rechtzeitig erahnen kann. Wär halt ne Frage, ob er mit dem Auto z.B. auch stets Vollbremsungen hinlegt.
An ner schlechten Motorik der Hände kanns ja kaum liegen, wenns bei der V-Brake funktioniert (vorausgesetzt, die ist ähnlich "bissig" in der Wirkung wie die D-Brake.). Hab aber schon Leute erlebt, die mit den Händen extrem sensibel waren (Geiger), aber mit den Füßen total digital beim Autofahren.


----------



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Es ist eine Shimano Disc, klar unter XT. Vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm. Es ist halt so: In 99.999 % der Fälle geht es immer gut, ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Ausbrechen des Rades. Aber bei dem Rest-Prozent, geht es dann gleich immer an die Knochen, Sehnen, Muskelverletzungen usw. Ich bin vom Typ her eher der "nicht so mutige", d.h. ich fahre, wenn ich das mit anderen Kollegen vergleiche, eher defensiver. Mit dem Ziel, nicht zu verunfallen. Aus meiner Sicht ist es fast nicht möglich, das kleine Rest-Risiko wirklich zu trainieren. Denn es kann 2 Jahre gut gehen und dann zack, Sturz, Krankenhaus usw.
Ich fahre auch im Winter, bei Schnee (bei Eis weniger), aber da fahre ich bergab auch sehr vorsichtig. Wenn es Nass ist, fahre ich nur bergauf über nasse Wurzeln, bergab lass ich das sein. Die Witterungen beim letzten Sturz waren perfekt... Frustrierend.
Wahrscheinlich fahre ich durchaus mehr an der Grenze, dass nicht mehr passiert ist pures Glück... Anders kann ich mir die brutalen Abflüge (der letzte war so heftig, dass das Bein auch nach 5 Tagen noch geschwollen ist) nicht erklären.

PS: Mit dem Auto fahre ich eher nicht zu "digital", sondern versuche mit dem Gas im Kollonen-Verkehr zu dosieren. Abstand hilft ;-)


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2017)

Vielleicht bringt dir das Vertauschen der Bremsen links-rechts vorne-hinten was?


----------



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

Der Vorteil wäre?


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2017)

Dass du die Vorderrad Bremse mit der rechten Hand bedienen kannst, die idR besser/feinfühliger koordiniert werden kann. (wenn man Rechtshänder ist). Motorradfahrer, die auch MTB fahren, berichten zumindest das so.


----------



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

Ich muss hier vielleicht noch anfügen, dass wir an einem Berg mit 600 hm Höhendifferenz wohnen. Gehe ich also aufs Bike, dann mache ich eigentlich immer den kompletten Anstieg. Der Abflug fand auf einem eher breiten Weg statt, mit teilweise losen Steinen und Laub, ca. 25 % Steigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dass du die Vorderrad Bremse mit der rechten Hand bedienen kannst, die idR besser/feinfühliger koordiniert werden kann. (wenn man Rechtshänder ist). Motorradfahrer, die auch MTB fahren, berichten zumindest das so.


Mmh. Das ist eine gute Idee. Denn ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit Links eher grobmotorisch bin.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

Falls du die Möglichkeit hast bei Kollegen Mal andere Bremsen Modelle/Hersteller  zutesten mach das Mal!, Die Scheibenbremsen sind von Druckpunkt notwendigem hebelweg und der benötigten Kraft für ne Rolle Vorwärts sehr unterschiedlich!

An sonsten hilft mit Gefahrenbremsungen üben üben üben... auf verschiedensten Untergründen, und dabei auch das aufmachen der Bremse üben um bei steigenden  Hinterrad  dieses wieder  runter zu bekommen. Bei gefahrembremsungen Gewicht nach hinten bringen um dem Impuls des überschlags zu verschieben, anderseits das Vorderrad nicht zu weit entlasten(Ursache fürs ausbrechen).


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. April 2017)

diamond_dave schrieb:


> Ich muss hier vielleicht noch anfügen, dass wir an einem Berg mit 600 hm Höhendifferenz wohnen. Gehe ich also aufs Bike, dann mache ich eigentlich immer den kompletten Anstieg. Der Abflug fand auf einem eher breiten Weg statt, mit teilweise losen Steinen und Laub, ca. 25 % Steigung.


Waaas? Bei 25% Steigung schafft Du es beim Bremsen 'nen  Abflug zu machen?
Ich habe da eher 180 (oder mehr) Puls. Mit Tendenz dazu nicht genügend transpirieren  zu können.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. April 2017)

Fehlbedienung.
Sollte kein Zitat werden. Sondern Edit sollte bemüht werden ...


----------



## rhnordpool (28. April 2017)

diamond_dave schrieb:


> Der Abflug fand auf einem eher breiten Weg statt, mit teilweise losen Steinen und Laub, ca. 25 % Steigung.


Ich vermute mal, Du meinst 25% Gefälle. 
Dann würde ich aber bei dem Untergrund eher denken, daß Du durch zu unsensibles Bremsen vorn, die Traktion komplett verloren hast und eher seitlich weggerutscht wärst. Also bei Schotter über den Lenker gehen, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn nach ner Rutshcpartie ein richtig großer Stein oder ein steiler Abhang folgte.


----------



## _Vader (28. April 2017)

trockenes Laub auf hartem Untergrund kann wie Glatteis sein. Hab mich mal bei sowas mit dem Straßenrad derart gemault, dass mir hören und sehen vergangen ist.  Nur kurzzeitig zum Glück.
Aber dass deine Stürze immer gleich in derartigen Verletzungen ausarten ist schon merkwürdig. Will dich jetzt auf keinen Fall diskriminieren, aber was wiegst du denn so? Evtl hilft bissl Fitnesstraining, Rumpfmuskulatur aufbauen, etc.

Was mir grad noch einfällt: Da du ja zu den eher ängstlichen Fahrern gehörst: Gehst zu evtl beim bremsen viel zu weit hinter den Sattel? Dann ist nämlich kaum noch Druck auf dem Vorderrad, und es kann blockieren/wegrutschen, etc.
Sonst kenn ich rutschende Vorderräder nur wenn zu wenig Grip auf dem Trail und blockierende ausschließlich bei Notfallbremsungen.


----------



## diamond_dave (28. April 2017)

Ein paar Kilo sind es zu viel auf den Rippen, das ist so. Ca. 76-78 kg, je nach Verfassung. 170 gross. Wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass meine Beine ziemlich viel Muskelmasse aufgebaut haben. Den Oberkörper konnte ich nicht mehr traininieren, nachdem ich vor bald 2 Jahren einen schweren Unfall mit dem Rennrad hatte und seither eine "Frozen Shoulder" links habe. Auf der linken Seite ist nur noch 50 % der Kraft vorhanden (wenn rechts 100 % ist). Nun ist also die rechte Seite betroffen. Vor dem Unfall hatte ich gerade mit sanftem Kraftraining mit einer Rüttelplatte begonnen (teilweise aus therapeutischen Gründen).

Das mit dem blockierenden Vorderrad check ich nicht. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass wenn ich das Vorderrad entlaste, es ja gerade deshalb nicht dazu führen sollte, dass es blockiert. Je mehr Druck ich auf dem Vorderrad doch habe, desto stärker wirkt doch der Losbrechmoment?


----------



## _Vader (28. April 2017)

ojemine, klingt ja übel. Aber das Gewicht isses sicher nicht. 

Je mehr Druck du auf dem Vorderrad hast, desto mehr Bremspower brauchst du, damit es blockiert. Weil die Reibkraft abhängig ist von der Kraft, die senkrecht den Reifen auf den Boden drückt. 
[F(Reibung)= Reibungskoeffizient (Konstante, abhängig von den Materialien/Untergrund) * F(normal zur Ebene) ]
Wenn du dich bei einem Bremsmanöver zu weit nach hinten lehnst, entlastest du das Vorderrad und somit wird die Kraft, die zum Blockieren notwedig ist (indem Fall von der Bremsanlage aufgewendet), kleiner. Man lernt das zurücklehnen, damit man keinen Überschlag macht, aber wenn man es übertreibt, kann schon mal das Vorderrad blockieren und dann auch wegrutschen. 

Das Losbrechmoment, oder in dem fall Losbrechkraft (da keine Drehbewegung) ist die Kraft, die vonnöten ist um das Rad von Haftreibung (kein rutschen/Grip) in Gleitreibung (rutschen/blockiertes VR) zu überführen.

Verstanden? bissl schwierig das ohne Stift und Papier zu erklären..


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

Wenig Last auf dem Vorderrad, wenig Anpressdruck, weniger reibung/gripp-> weniger Bremskraft notwendig um das Rad zu blockieren und damit Wegzuständen.
Viel Last auf dem Vorderrad mehr Anpressdruck mehr gripp, Folge mehr Bremskraft wird übertragen, und reicht durchaus aus um eine Salto hinzulegen!

 Wenn du wieder fit bist Mal aus ganz langsamer Fahrt auf der eben oder im geringen Gefälle testen was passiert mittig stehend

nach vorn gebeugt Achtung! Geht sehr schnell das Hinterrad hoch da reichen 5km/h bei plötzlichem blockiertem Vorderrad auf Teer aus um einen veritablen Salto hinzulegen.


Und ein Mal Hintern weit nach hinten, Achtung Vorderrad wird ins Rutschen geraten, auch auf Teer!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. April 2017)

Langst du in alter Manier mit der vollen Hand in den Bremshebel? Den Hebel mal so ausrichten, dass nur der Zeigefinger in Aktion kommt. Das ist besser zu dosieren und führt bei Schreckmomenten nicht direkt zum Abflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2017)

diamond_dave schrieb:


> Das mit dem blockierenden Vorderrad check ich nicht. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass wenn ich das Vorderrad entlaste, es ja gerade deshalb nicht dazu führen sollte, dass es blockiert. Je mehr Druck ich auf dem Vorderrad doch habe, desto stärker wirkt doch der Losbrechmoment?


Da haben wir die kuh am schwanze!
Das vorderrad bringt die bremskraft, die wesentlich ist. Teste einfach mal, wie weit den bremsweg ist, wenn du allein hinten und wenn du allein vorne bremst. Versuch dich dabei an die maximalverzögerung heran zu tasten. Du wirst dich wundern. Und wenn es richtig steil ist, bremst hinten fast nichts mehr. Deswegen sind die vorderen scheiben auch größer dimensioniert. Und wenn es richtig steil ist, geht man auch nicht mehr über den lenker, außer man bleibt an einem hindernis hängen. 
Das beste, was du machen kannst, ist das hinterrad  anzuheben, indem du vorne (mit einem finger!) entsprechend bremst. Sehr steile stellen sehr langsam zu fahren, ohne dass eines der beiden räder rutscht, ist auch eine gute übung. Dein nervensystem muss den bremsvorgang verinnerlichen, damit auch bei einer reflexbremsung noch kontrolle da ist.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. April 2017)

Ja. Nee. Überleg mal wo sich der Schwerpunkt bei 25% Gefälle befindet und vergleiche mal (in Gedanken) damit wie das in der Ebene aussieht ...
I.G.g. allereinfachste Physik. Die kannst nicht dadurch überlisten indem Du hier um Rat fragst.


----------



## diamond_dave (29. April 2017)

danke für die Antworten. In der Tat verlagere ich wohl das Gewicht zu stark nach hinten und habe dabei nicht bedacht, dass eine Blockierung des VR somit viel schneller und wahrscheinlicher wird. Die Verlagerung nach hinten machte ich u.A. auch, um den Schwerpunkt nach unten zu verlagern. Denke, eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wäre da u.U. noch sinnvoll. Schönes Weekend!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2017)

Die absenkbare Stütze ist sicherlich sinnvoll! Nach dem der Bremsvorgang eingeleitet ist, den Schwerpunkt mit Gefühl nach hinten zu verlagern ist sicherlich nicht falsch, aber erst wenn durch den Bremsvorgang das Vorderrad zusätzlich belastet wird(eintauchen der Gabel zeigt den effekt sehr schön an.  Wenn die Gabel anfängt und wiederstand Bietet fängt das Hinterrad an abzuheben. Wie schon geschrieben das muss man üben üben üben... Irgendwo hier wurde auch ein Video verlinkt wo es um das belasten des Rades beim bremsen ging, als das bewusste einfedern im Moment der Bremsung um so noch mehr Traktion zu erzeugen, finde ihn aber gerade nicht, könnte in dem Thema perfekte Fahrtechnik Videos gewesen sein.


----------



## RetroRider (29. April 2017)

Die Komponenten um eine gute V-Brake zu bauen gibt's nach wie vor. Aber nicht von ein- und demselben Hersteller. Und außerdem liegt das Problem woanders...



nightwolf schrieb:


> [...]
> Genau das von Dir beschriebene Problem 'Vollbremsung und Abflug' hatte eine Freundin meiner Frau auf ihrer ersten Fahrt mit V-Brakes gehabt.
> Ich hatte ihr aus *zwei* Schrottraedern (ihr eigenes mit intakter Siebengangnabe aber komplett verzogenem Rahmen und das Einkaufsrad eines Kumpels, der die Schaltnabe zu Brei getreten hatte aber Rahmen OK und mit V-Brakes ausgestattet) *ein* funktionierendes gebaut und dummerweise nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Maedchen nun im zarten Alter von 29 (+x reden wir nicht drueber ) Jahren erstmals in ihrem Leben ein Fahrrad mit ernstzunehmenden Bremsen unter ihrem Popoechen hatte und ich sie *davor haette warnen sollen*
> [...]


Die meisten Deutschen hatten noch nie ein Fahrrad mit nennenswerten Bremsen. Also immer dazu sagen: "Vorsicht, die Bremsen bremsen!". Am besten schriftlich bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Komponenten um eine gute V-Brake zu bauen gibt's nach wie vor. Aber nicht von ein- und demselben Hersteller. Und außerdem liegt das Problem woanders...
> 
> 
> Die meisten Deutschen hatten noch nie ein Fahrrad mit nennenswerten Bremsen. Also immer dazu sagen: "Vorsicht, die Bremsen bremsen!". Am besten schriftlich bestätigen lassen.


Ich bin mit rücktritt und stempelbremse groß geworden...


----------



## lordad (29. April 2017)

Also ich kann nur von meinen 2 Scheibenbremsen sprechen.

*BR 447 mit 180er scheiben und organischen Belägen*
am HT

Die BR 477 ist sehr gut dosierbar und hat eine schön progressiv verlaufende Bremskraft
Sie bremst insgesamt nicht zu stark ,so kann man ruhig langsam anfangen und dann schon ordentlich mit 1 Finger ziehen (Man spürt richtig schön wie sich die Bremskraft aufbaut).
Wenn es Steil ist , darf man durchaus ordentlich drann ziehen

*Deore 615 mit 203er scheiben und Metallbelägen.*
am Enduro

Das Ding ist noch nicht das Max was an Bremskraft bei nem MTB möglich ist , aber es ist trotzdem schon ein verdammter Anker
Wenn ich da so ziehe wie an der Br447  würde ich dauernd abfliegen.
Da ist echtes Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt.  Ganz sanft mit 1 Finger Druck ausüben, fast so wie wenn du was zerbrechliches vor dir hättest.

Ansonsten abfliegen tut jeder mal.
Ich wurde auch schon genäht 

Aber schlimm verletzten tun sich oft die Leute , die übervorsichtig sind.
Die verkrampfen und fangen sich dann bevorzugt mit ausgestreckten Gliedmaßen ab.
Ein durchgestreckter Arm bei der Landung erhöht das Riskio auf Handgelenk, Unterarm und besonders Schulterverletzungen ungemein.

Wenn man abfliegt , sollte man, sofern man sich nicht mehr auf die Beine retten kann, die Boxer Deckung einnehmen. Und versuchen seitlich zu landen.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. April 2017)

Und im Moment des Abfluges sich locker zu machen und Augen zu... Hat mir schon geholfen. Bisher nur Prellungen und Abschürfungen. Stürze wegen Überbremsen hatte ich mit V-Brakes als auch mit Scheibenbremsen. Wenn plötzlich was in den Weg kommt, langt man reflexartig zu -> Abflug.


----------



## martin2608 (29. April 2017)

Dave, hört sich mehr nach Bremstechnik Problem an...
Hier hilft vor allem: *üben, üben, üben* 
Wie du bereits geschrieben hast hilft eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, um den Körper-Schwerpunkt optimal zu positionieren und Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Falls du einen längeren Vorbau montiert hast, diesen ev. durch einen kürzeren (z.B. 50mm) ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (30. April 2017)

Mach mal Fahrtechniktraining. Kann helfen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. April 2017)

Erster April ist doch schon vorbei, oder?


----------



## Basti138 (30. April 2017)

Evtl hilft eine geringere Griffweite.
Gibt Leute, die haben den bremsgriff 10cm vom lenker weg und in ner brenzlichen Situation drücken die den Bremsgriff geger den Lenker, um sich festzuhalten 

Das verstehe ich eigentlich gar nicht - normalerweise hat man das Problem mit Vs, weil die sich an der Felge verkeilen. Discs kann man doch sehr gut dosieren.


----------



## RockAddict (30. April 2017)

Ich hab viele Kommentare nur überflogen, aber wurde eine aktive Fahrhaltung schon vorgeschlagen?
Musste schon oft bergab eine Vollbremsung hinlegen und  ich hab mich nie überschlagen weil ich meinen Schwerpunkt eben nach hinten verlagere.

Alsonsten hilft nur noch Vorderradbremse demontieren und, mit zwei Ersatzreifen im Rucksack, nur noch hinten bremsen.


----------



## --- (30. April 2017)

Unbedingt Fahrtechniktraining! Du mußt lernen auch in brenzligen Situationen sicher und dosiert zu bremsen. Auch die aktive und vorallem sinnvolle Gewichtsverlagerung mußt du trainieren (Stoppies üben). Um dosiert bremsen zu können muß die Feinmotorik in den Bremsfingern geschult werden. Gleichzeitig mußt du den Grip der Reifen "im Auge" behalten. Das alles mußt du ständig gegeneinander abgleichen. Die Angst verschwindet und übrig bleibt gesunder Respekt. Angst ist immer schlecht. Denn sie blockiert. Deswegen weiß man hinterher auch oft nicht was eigentlich schief gelaufen ist.



diamond_dave schrieb:


> Mmh. Das ist eine gute Idee. Denn ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit Links eher grobmotorisch bin.


Logisch. Weil du bisher in deinem Leben alles wichtige mit Rechts erledigt hast. Ist aber nur eine Frage des Trainings.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Mai 2017)

Gute Bremstechnik schaff ich mit links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> (...) mit zwei Ersatzreifen im Rucksack, nur noch hinten bremsen.


Plus einen Erdanker fuer falls man mal ernsthafte Bremsleistung braucht  


RetroRider schrieb:


> Gute Bremstechnik schaff ich mit links.


ja, und das ist dann vorne  

Also beim Vorschlag, die Bremsen falschrum zu montieren, dreht sich bei mir dann langsam echt der Magen um. Dann lieber wie von @RockAddict beschrieben vorgehen  

Ich bin auch Rechtshaender, aber am ueblichen Setup links=vorne hab ich nie auch nur eine Sekunde gezweifelt. 
Aber ich kann auch Zehnfingersystem (wie sonst erklaeren sich die teils langen Beitraege ). 
Bei der Tastatur sind auch die wichtigsten Knoepfe auf der linken Seite und werden mit der linken Hand bedient. Nie ein Problem damit gehabt. Soweit reicht die Linke, lockerst  
Wie sieht es denn beim TE bezueglich Zehnfingersystem aus? Beherrschung, nie probiert, aufgegeben ... ??? 

Ich sag mal, wer Zehnfinger beherrscht, der kann auch links=vorne. Und auch ich bin mit weitestgehend disfunktionalen Bremsen aufgewachsen. Die Felgenbremsen auf verchromten Felgen waren auch nicht so viel besser als Ruecktritt + Stempel.


----------



## Ecoon (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn alles andere nichts hilft, dann könnte man auch versuchen, die Bremsen mit ein wenig Luft in der Leitung zu entschärfen.

 Ich fahre zwar noch nicht so lange Fahrrad (und mein MTB mit Scheiben könnte noch ein wenig bissiger sein), aber ich bin früher mit dem Motorrad auf der Rennstrecke gewesen. Da haben wir der HR-Bremse ein wenig Luft verpasst (quasi "falsch" entlüftet). Bremst natürlich nicht mehr ganz so toll, entlastet aber den Kopf.
 Beim Motorrad (und Fahrrad sollte ja das gleiche Prinzip sein), muss die vordere Bremse den Hauptteil der Bremsleistung übernehmen (dynamische Radlastverteilung), das Hinterrad wird deutlich entlastet. Durch die Federelemente ist das noch deutlich ausgeprägter als beim Rad. Versucht man dann hinten mit dem ohnehin grobmotorischen Fuß dosiert zu bremsen, kann das HR schnell anfangen zu stempeln (also leicht blockieren und ein wenig zu "tänzeln"). Vor allem, wenn man gerade noch mit Streckenführung, Körperhaltung, Bremsen vorne, Schalten und Mitfahrern (die einem den Platz streitig machen wollen) zu kämpfen hat.

 Mit ein wenig Luft hinten, konnte man dann "einfach" den rechten Fuß auf der Bremse "parken", die nun hinten einfach ein wenig mitgebremst hatte, mit dem Kopf konnte man sich dann um den Rest kümmern.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> Wenn alles andere nichts hilft, dann könnte man auch versuchen, die Bremsen mit ein wenig Luft in der Leitung zu entschärfen.



Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ich dachte 43 Posts mit intelligenten Sprüchen wären genug, aber deiner ist der echt der Hit.
Wie wäre es denn wenn der TE entweder versucht seine Motorik in den Griff zu bekommen oder, wenn er das nicht gebacken bekommt, das Hobby wechselt.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? (...)


So abwegig finde ich das gar nicht.
Druckpunkt zu hart -> OK, was macht den Druckpunkt weicher??
Ist am Ende auch nix anderes als der Power Modulator, den ich weiter oben schon mal erwaehnt habe.


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ich hab viele Kommentare nur überflogen, aber wurde eine aktive Fahrhaltung schon vorgeschlagen?
> Musste schon oft bergab eine Vollbremsung hinlegen und  ich hab mich nie überschlagen weil ich meinen Schwerpunkt eben nach hinten verlagere.
> 
> Alsonsten hilft nur noch Vorderradbremse demontieren und, mit zwei Ersatzreifen im Rucksack, nur noch hinten bremsen.



Langsam wirds echt grauenhaft. Einfach mal besonderen Blödsinn posten ohnezu wissenworums geht?  Du hättest echt mehr lesen sollen, denn das war nie das Problem. Sondern zu weit nach hinten gelehnt, sodass das VR blockiert..
Haben den Ursprung glaub ich richtig identifiziert und Fahrtechnik Training mit Hinweis auf den Trainer sollte genügen. Wenn nicht, dann noch kleinere Scheiben vorne und gut is. Kann zu bevor hier noch gefährlichere und noch lächerliche Sachen empfohen werden.. Alla "spring ab und bremse mit dem Bauch" oder so.. 

Das mit der Luft in der Bremse ist glaub ich nicht so einfach, da man ja auch bei wenig Luft drin (mit der Zeit/ungewollt) nicht einfach einen weichen Druckpunkt bekommt, sondern vor allem Druckpunktwandern oder sonstigen scheiß. Hatte jedenfalls noch nie einen schönen, aber weicheren Druckpunkt wenn Luft in der Bremse war. Evtl ist eine Motorradbremse aufgrund der größeren Dimensionierung deutlich leichter zu modifizieren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2017)

Kein neuer faden "bremse gezielt belüften contra wieviel tropfen öl auf die scheibe" ?
Da könnte man dann auch noch schrauber workshops zu machen.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> (...) Evtl ist eine Motorradbremse aufgrund der größeren Dimensionierung deutlich leichter zu modifizieren.


Bei Luft in der Bremse koennte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es einen Unterschied macht zwischen offenem und geschlossenem System.
MTB in der Regel offenes System, Moped weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Mai 2017)

@Ecoon
Mal ehrlich: Du bist noch nie auf'm Motorrad gesessen, oder?


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

Zeit zu zu machen!!


----------



## grey (1. Mai 2017)

sicher? bisher wurde ein Bremsfallschirm als alternative noch nicht genannt.

ups, jetzt ist es passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

grey schrieb:


> sicher?  (...)


KTWR Verschiebung geht auch


----------



## Ecoon (1. Mai 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @Ecoon
> Mal ehrlich: Du bist noch nie auf'm Motorrad gesessen, oder?



Wieso, weil ich etwas unorthodox an die Sache rangehe? Weil du noch nie was davon gehört hast?

Ich war auf der Renne und wir habens so gemacht. Vorne auf größere Bremspumpe umgerüstet und jedes Renn-WE entlüftet, damit der Druckpunkt knüppelhart ist und sauberes Feedback liefert. Die HR-Bremse eben entlüftet und zum Schluss unten am Bremskolben ein klein wenig Luft nachziehen lassen. Das hat für uns ziemlich gut funktioniert.
 Bevor nun die Sprüche kommen: besser fahren lernen. Man versucht erstmal soweit es geht, das Equipment auf den eigenen Fahrstil anzupassen, nicht andersrum.

(GSXR1000, 180PS, 188KG, an dem WE hats immerhin für den 2. Platz bei den Superbikes gereicht)


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> (...) Man versucht erstmal soweit es geht, das Equipment auf den eigenen Fahrstil anzupassen, nicht andersrum. (...)


Der Ansatz loest aber nicht das Problem, dass er sich jedesmal gleich saemtliche Graeten bricht bei einem Sturz.
Wenn das durch das Equipment verhindert werden soll, dann muesste man ja den ganzen Planeten mit ueberdimensionalen Wattebaellchen ausdekorieren.


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> Wieso, weil ich etwas unorthodox an die Sache rangehe? Weil du noch nie was davon gehört hast?
> 
> Ich war auf der Renne und wir habens so gemacht. Vorne auf größere Bremspumpe umgerüstet und jedes Renn-WE entlüftet, damit der Druckpunkt knüppelhart ist und sauberes Feedback liefert. Die HR-Bremse eben entlüftet und zum Schluss unten am Bremskolben ein klein wenig Luft nachziehen lassen. Das hat für uns ziemlich gut funktioniert.
> Bevor nun die Sprüche kommen: besser fahren lernen. Man versucht erstmal soweit es geht, das Equipment auf den eigenen Fahrstil anzupassen, nicht andersrum.
> ...



Starkes Teil!
Glaub ich dir, mangels besserem wissen, auch ohne weiteres. Aber ich hab schon viele Fahrradbremsen entlüftet und auch oft Luft dringehabt. Und wirklich noch nie hat sich so ein Effekt eingestellt. Hatte eigtl immer Druckpunktwandern, in unterschiedlichen Ausmaßen. Wenn man bissl am Hebel pumpt wird er wieder normal (also so, als hätte man keine Luftd drin) und bei gelegentlichen Hebelbetätigungen oder Dauerbremsungen wird er weich, sodass man den hebel manchmal bis an den Lenker ziehen konnte. Vlt muss beim Rad die Luftmenge so unfassbar klein sein, dass man es quasi nicht hinbekommt oder es liegt tatsächlich an der Bauart. Wie von @nightwolf beschrieben.


----------



## bastea82 (1. Mai 2017)

War Belagfläche verkleinern schon, wenn man schon bei Bremsen belüften angekommen ist


----------



## prince67 (1. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Also beim Vorschlag, die Bremsen falschrum zu montieren, dreht sich bei mir dann langsam echt der Magen um. ...
> Ich bin auch Rechtshaender, aber am ueblichen Setup links=vorne hab ich nie auch nur eine Sekunde gezweifelt.


Nur weil du noch nicht daran gezweifelt hast, muss es nicht heißen, dass es andere noch nicht gemacht haben, ausprobiert und es für sich besser befunden haben. Es gibt immer Gründe etwas anders zu machen als alle anderen. zB weil man es vom Motorrad so gewöhnt ist oder die linke Hand eingeschränkt ist.

Was zu lesen:
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/brakturn.html


> In countries where vehicles drive on the left, it is common to set the brakes up so that the front brake is operated by the right lever.


----------



## Ecoon (1. Mai 2017)

Ich wollte hier nun keine Dogma infrage stellen. Wir hatten eben ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem und haben uns so beholfen, das ist alles. Das heißt nun nicht automatisch das dies auch beim MTB funktionieren muss, noch das dies das Problem des TE lösen wird. Es war schlichtweg eine weitere Idee zu dem Thema. Es macht auch nicht jeder beim Motorrad auf der Rennstrecke. Manche bremsen hinten garnicht und manche "habens drauf" und bekommen das noch mitkoordiniert, kontrollieren damit noch die Leistungsabgabe ans Hinterrad und fangen angehende Wheeles damit ein. So gut war ich (leider) nie.

 Dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass bei uns bei der HR-Bremse weder Dosierbarkeit noch Feedback gefragt war. Auf der Landstraße nutze ich die Bremse hinten nur zum Spannen der Kette in engen Kurven, auf der Rennstrecke wird (bei uns) pauschal ein wenig mitgebremst.

 Wie gesagt, da ich beim MTB beide Bremsen von Hand bremse, finde ich hier knackige Druckpunkte eher besser.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Nur weil du noch nicht daran gezweifelt hast,  (...)


Nein, also da muss ich Dir widersprechen ... Beim 'Bremsen-Falschrum'-Thema habe ich mir alle Argumente hundertemale durchgelesen/angehoert und (abgesehen von tatsaechlichen koerperlichen Gebrechen) *haelt wirklich keine Begrundung fuer Bremsen-falschrum einer kritischen Hinterfragung stand*.

Ich hab auch absolut keine Lust, hier alles aufzulisten, nur zu Sheldon noch ein Wort: Ich kenne die Geschichte mit der einzigen Hand an der Bremse beim Handzeichengeben fuers Linksabbiegen. Und *genau da* will ich auch lieber die *Hintere* zur Verfuegung haben als die Vordere.
Warum?? Bevor ich vorne bremse, nehme ich lieber beide Haende an den Lenker. Die Bremswirkung, die ich (mit nur einer Hand am Lenker!) abfangen kann, erziele ich auch hinten. Nur eine Hand (waere dann die Rechte) am Lenker und dann VR richtig bremsen? Probier ich lieber gar nicht erst aus 

Die Analogie zum Moped lass ich auch nicht gelten, denn beim Moped ist links die Kupplung. Und nicht die hintere Bremse, wie es beim Fahrrad mit Bremsen-Falschrum der Fall waere.
Die Bedienungselemente sind komplett andere, nur die vordere Bremse kann man gleich haben ... Das ist fuer mich ein Lehrbuchbeispiel fuer 'an den Haaren herbeiziehen'


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> Wenn alles andere nichts hilft, dann könnte man auch versuchen, die Bremsen mit ein wenig Luft in der Leitung zu entschärfen.
> 
> .



Was soll so ein schwachsinnigen Tip? Wenn der Te oder wer anders auf Grund dieser Aussage in ein Auto oder gegen ne Wand, von ner Klippe stürzt hattest du dann? 
:Kopfschüttel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Mai 2017)

Neben den vielen recht brauchbaren Tipps wie Fahrtechniktraining würde ich dem TE noch empfehlen, was für "Körper und Geist" zu machen. Du schreibst, daß du eher ängstlich bist, schnell verkrampfst, und motorisch nicht der fitteste bist. Genau da würde ich ansetzen. Mir fällt spontan Judo ein - nicht weil das so ein bikeähnlicher Sport wäre, aber das erste, was man da lernt, ist hinfallen. Das schult das Körperbewußtsein, und auch die Reflexe, wenn was schiefgeht. Wenn das paßt, wirst du auch mental lockerer mit Ausnahmesituationen umgehen können, und dann führt auch nicht jeder kleine Zwischenfall zu einer verkrampften Überbremsung, geschweige mißglückten Landungen mit den entsprechenden Folgen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (GSXR1000, 180PS, 188KG, an dem WE hats immerhin für den 2. Platz bei den Superbikes gereicht)


Lad' doch mal die Ergebnisliste hoch: wüsste jetzt keinen Privatfahrer, der es ohne Sponsoren (vermute, es ist Dein Moped auf dem Bild) bei den Superbikes in die Plätze geschafft hätte.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2017)

Ecoon schrieb:


> Wieso, weil ich etwas unorthodox an die Sache rangehe? Weil du noch nie was davon gehört hast?
> 
> Ich war auf der Renne und wir habens so gemacht. Vorne auf größere Bremspumpe umgerüstet und jedes Renn-WE entlüftet, damit der Druckpunkt knüppelhart ist und sauberes Feedback liefert. Die HR-Bremse eben entlüftet und zum Schluss unten am Bremskolben ein klein wenig Luft nachziehen lassen. Das hat für uns ziemlich gut funktioniert.
> Bevor nun die Sprüche kommen: besser fahren lernen. Man versucht erstmal soweit es geht, das Equipment auf den eigenen Fahrstil anzupassen, nicht andersrum.
> ...



Und das Teil hast du jetzt auf V´s umgebaut oder was?


----------



## dirschu (1. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mich schon mit v-Brake überschlagen. Da kamen auch 2 Dinge zusammen: erstmals V-Brake und erstmals Federgabel. Letztere taucht beim Bremsen schön ein und erleichtert das Absteigen über den Lenker... [emoji6] 
Bei der Scheibenbremse habe ich den Hebel für vorn so eingestellt, dass die Bremswirkung recht spät einsetzt.
Ansonsten hilft nur üben.....


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## no name2606 (1. Mai 2017)

diamond_dave schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB. Früher mit einer Magura HS33, heute natürlich mit Scheibe, hydraulisch. Was sich aber massiv verschlechtert hat, ist meine Unfallbilanz. Ich bin öfters schwerer verletzt, weil mir beim Bremsen das Vorderrad blockiert, was es früher nie gegeben hat. Da war dann die Brems-Power einfach schwächer, was bei nassem Untergund auch irgendwie gut war, weil man so die Bodenhaftung weniger schnell verloren hat. Jedenfalls kuriere ich hier wieder mal eine Schulterverletzung inkl. Bruch aus. Ich fahre, wenn ich eine gesunde Saison habe, ca. 8000 km, das meiste davon auf dem Rennrad (ohne Scheibe). Auf meinen Stadtfahrrad habe ich Scheibe, aber da bricht mir das Rad wegen dem losen Untergrund auch weniger schnell weg. Da ich immer wieder den Abflug über den Lenker mache und jeweils mehr oder weniger schwer verletzt bin, mache ich mir langsam Gedanken... Bleiben lassen? Weil v-Brake Bikes gibt es nix anständiges mehr. Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden, eigentlich finde ich die Scheibe super. Aber wenn ich erschrecke oder einen Fahrfehler mache, dann ist die Wirkung umso brutaler. Als ich das Bike gekauft habe, meinte der Mechaniker, man könnte noch eine XT dranschrauben, die wäre dann noch bissiger... Wo ich natürlich dankend abgewunken habe. Frage: Gibt es sonst noch jemanden, der mit der Bremskraft der Scheibe nicht klarkommt oder nicht klargekommen ist? Ich bin inzwischen 40 und merke langsam, dass die Heilung einfach immer länger geht...


Kenn ich und kanns nachvollziehen, zwar hab ich das problem nicht bei mir selber sondern bei nem rennradler dem ich ein mtb aufgebaut hab und weiß deswegen wie schwer es ist das problem alleine raus zu filtern.
Auf seinem mtb kamen die aktuellen bzw 2016er slx bremsen zum einsatz und ihn hats bei nahezu jeder ausfahrt über den lenker geworfen.
Das problem hat er bei meinem nicht so oft gehabt auf dem eine elixir cr verbaut ist, aber in hats trotzdem hingehauen.
Die lösung bzw das problem war ganz einfach, die umsetzung/neulernen hat dann nur etwas gedauert: bremsen nur mit einem finger!
Er hat immer mit zwei fingern bzw wenn mit einem dann hat er so stark angezogen das sich sein mittelfinger mit versteift hat gebremst. Ich hab dann auch schnell gemerkt das er allgemein den lenker bombenfest packt. Also erstmal ne lehrstunde im mtb lenkerhalten gegeben. Dazu habe ich ihm nen besenstiel in die handgedrückt als lenker ersatz (denn er natürlich nicht so fest gepackt hat) und hab an ihm ein bisschen an der stelle hin und her gezogen wo normalerweise der vorbau geklemmt wäre. Komischer weise hat er nach jedem ziehn von mir, den stiel wieder locker gehalten bzw ohne anstrengung, aber mit nem nötigen festen griff wie es für nen lenker optimal wäre. Zurück auf dem fahrrad gings dann super und er sah entspannter aus. 
Das mit dem bremsen haben wir ganz leicht losbekommen in dem wir ein paar hügel mit gezogener bremse runtergefahren sind. Irgendwann war er kurz vor nem krampf in den fingern und wir hörten kurz auf. Als wir wieder losfuhren fuhr er auf einmal ganz kontrolliert in nem stop-end-go den hügel runter und seid da an hats ihn nicht mehr zerlegt. Durch das weiter fahren mit schmerzen in den fingern hat er begriffen das er eigentlich keine kraft zum bremsen braucht.

Also dein problem ist einfach das du zu stark bremst weil du denkst das es das braucht. Die benötigte power zum bremsen ist nicht hör wie die wenn du an einem stehendem bike vorbei gehst und kurz die brems betätigst um zu checken wie sich das anfühlt. Meistens ist das auch zu stark. 

Das selbe problem haben gestandene mtb profies, wenn sie das erstemal eine brakeforce one fahren auch

Mußt dich langsam hin tasten und das ohne kraft. Lass schleifen.

Wichtig ist aber auch die einstellung deiner hebel und wo auf dem hebel du ziehst 

Richtig punkt:




 



Drauf achten das der hebel auch weitgenug vom lenker weg eingestellt ist

Falscjer punkt:







Ganz wichtig, die griff einstellung


----------



## dirschu (1. Mai 2017)

Das letzte Bild mit der Griffeinstellung ist gut, sollte man Shimano schicken. Lt. Anleitung kann/sollte man Shimano-Griffe gar nicht so weit runter drehen.... [emoji6] 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2017)

Warum nicht?


----------



## dirschu (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn man in die Beschreibung sieht, dann sollen die Griffe max 15 Grad von der waagerechten nach unten gedreht werden. Oder 20 Grad, jedenfalls zu wenig, finde ich Andere sind da wohl flexibler, da ist der Ausdehner schon so geformt, dass er erst halbwegs waagerecht ist, wenn der Griff nach unten gedreht wird


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Mai 2017)

Wer in erster Linie bergab fährt, der sollte sich die Bremshebel aber lieber nicht so montieren wie auf Bild 2 sondern eher so wie auf Bild 1 (also falsch lt. Shimano aber in der Firma scheinen ziemliche Vollkoffer zu arbeiten).


----------



## dirschu (1. Mai 2017)

Im Normalfall (?) ist zumindest dar Ausdehner bzw. der Hebel voll. Ich schätze mal, dass bei Shimano -sofern Luft im "Griff" - diese Blase halt ungünstig bzw am Kolben liegt, wenn der Griff zu weit aus der waagerechten nach unten gedreht wird.
Insofern stimmt das 1. Bild eher mit Shimano Vorstellungen überein, beim 2. Sind die Hebel zu sehr aus der waagerechten.... Zumindest als ich mir das letzte mal die Anleitung ansah....


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nein, also da muss ich Dir widersprechen ... Beim 'Bremsen-Falschrum'-Thema habe ich mir alle Argumente hundertemale durchgelesen/angehoert und (abgesehen von tatsaechlichen koerperlichen Gebrechen) *haelt wirklich keine Begrundung fuer Bremsen-falschrum einer kritischen Hinterfragung stand*.
> 
> Ich hab auch absolut keine Lust, hier alles aufzulisten, nur zu Sheldon noch ein Wort: Ich kenne die Geschichte mit der einzigen Hand an der Bremse beim Handzeichengeben fuers Linksabbiegen. Und *genau da* will ich auch lieber die *Hintere* zur Verfuegung haben als die Vordere.
> Warum?? Bevor ich vorne bremse, nehme ich lieber beide Haende an den Lenker. Die Bremswirkung, die ich (mit nur einer Hand am Lenker!) abfangen kann, erziele ich auch hinten. Nur eine Hand (waere dann die Rechte) am Lenker und dann VR richtig bremsen? Probier ich lieber gar nicht erst aus
> ...


das seh ich anders. Kenne viele motorradfahrer, die das umgedreht haben, weil sie mit "richtigrum" nicht klar kommen, andersrum aber schon. Immerhin passt dann wenigstens die vorderbremse. Und nicht gar keine. Einfach zu sagen: "das lass ich nicht gelten" ist schon bissel ignorant/arrogant. Egal, einfach leben und leben lassen


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (2. Mai 2017)

diamond_dave schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB. Früher mit einer Magura HS33, heute natürlich mit Scheibe, hydraulisch. Was sich aber massiv verschlechtert hat, ist meine Unfallbilanz. Ich bin öfters schwerer verletzt, weil mir beim Bremsen das Vorderrad blockiert, was es früher nie gegeben hat. Da war dann die Brems-Power einfach schwächer, was bei nassem Untergund auch irgendwie gut war, weil man so die Bodenhaftung weniger schnell verloren hat. Jedenfalls kuriere ich hier wieder mal eine Schulterverletzung inkl. Bruch aus. Ich fahre, wenn ich eine gesunde Saison habe, ca. 8000 km, das meiste davon auf dem Rennrad (ohne Scheibe). Auf meinen Stadtfahrrad habe ich Scheibe, aber da bricht mir das Rad wegen dem losen Untergrund auch weniger schnell weg. Da ich immer wieder den Abflug über den Lenker mache und jeweils mehr oder weniger schwer verletzt bin, mache ich mir langsam Gedanken... Bleiben lassen? Weil v-Brake Bikes gibt es nix anständiges mehr. Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden, eigentlich finde ich die Scheibe super. Aber wenn ich erschrecke oder einen Fahrfehler mache, dann ist die Wirkung umso brutaler. Als ich das Bike gekauft habe, meinte der Mechaniker, man könnte noch eine XT dranschrauben, die wäre dann noch bissiger... Wo ich natürlich dankend abgewunken habe. Frage: Gibt es sonst noch jemanden, der mit der Bremskraft der Scheibe nicht klarkommt oder nicht klargekommen ist? Ich bin inzwischen 40 und merke langsam, dass die Heilung einfach immer länger geht...


Ich sehe bei deiner Problembeschreibung ehrlich gesagt vor allem ein Problem des Fahrers... Ich denke Du musst an deiner Bremstechnik arbeiten, mehr mit der hinteren arbeiten. Es wäre auch spannend zu erfahren, welche Bremse mit welchen Belägen und welcher Scheibengröße du fährst. Und was Du so an Größe und Gewicht mitbringst. Vielleicht ist deine Bremse ja wirklich überdimensioniert...


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Mai 2017)

dirschu schrieb:


> Wenn man in die Beschreibung sieht, dann sollen die Griffe max 15 Grad von der waagerechten nach unten gedreht werden. Oder 20 Grad, jedenfalls zu wenig, finde ich Andere sind da wohl flexibler, da ist der Ausdehner schon so geformt, dass er erst halbwegs waagerecht ist, wenn der Griff nach unten gedreht wird


Also dann mach ich es schon seit mehreren Jahren komplett falsch, weil ich die SLX-Bremse wie in Bild 2 eingestellt habe.
Da das aber bisher einwandfrei funktionert und es ergonomisch sinnvoll ist (hatte da bisher auch beim rumpeligen Bergabfahren nie das Bedürfnis, die Bremse anders zu montieren), werde ich daran auch nix ändern.


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Mai 2017)

Back to topic:









Wenn sich der TE überschlagen hat, dann war er auch weit genug vorne im Bike.
Dann hat er eben für das Gefälle und den Untergrund vorne zu stark gebremst.
So einfach ist es.

Manchmal kann man eben nicht so stark bremsen wie man gerne würde sondern muss es "laufen lassen". Das gibt es ja beim Skifahren auch.

Mein letzter Überschlag war in in Südtirol. Steil abwärts auf losen ca faustgroßen Steinen.
Zu stark gebremst, Gabel taucht ab. VRad sinkt tief in in den Untergrund. Salto.

Hätte ich es laufen lassen wäre das nicht passiert und ich hätte eventuell weiter unten besser bremsen können. Ob mehr Rücklage was gebracht hätte? Glaube ich nicht. Ohne Druck auf dem VR kann man auch nicht mehr gut steuern.


----------



## raufgehts (2. Mai 2017)

Kann dir auch nur dazu raten mal Bremsen "zu lernen", war somit das erste was ich mir angeschaut habe, wichtig neben der Bremse vor allem deine Position auf dem Rad, insofern mal mit ein paar erfahrenen Leuten trainieren und erlernen wir die Bremse sich in unterschiedlichen Situationen verhält. Neben der Fahrerposition ist auch der Untergrund nicht zu vernachlässigen, gibt Situationen da ist Bremsen die schlechteste Idee, hier spielt sicherlich die vorhandene Vorsicht bei Dir eine Rolle das es zum Abflug kommt. Oft ist eine leicht andere Anfahrt oder einfach drüber bügeln die bessere Idee. (Du sagst das RAD bricht weg, insofern eine Situation in der du falsch gebremst hast, bzw. der Untergrund für Dein Bremsen nicht geeignet war) Man lernt nie aus, also sich selbst eingestehen das man Defizite hat und diese in Ruhe angehen, Fahrtechnik Kurs wäre da ggf. sinnvoll. Aber erst einmal werd schnell wieder Fit und versuchen die Vorsicht zu überwinden, zuviel davon kann auch Grund für einen Sturz sein.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Mai 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> *Wenn *sich der TE überschlagen hat, dann war er auch weit genug vorne im Bike.


Er hat sich aber nicht überschlagen, sondern sein blockiertes Vorderrad ist ausgebrochen.

Wer sich überschlagt, hat zuviel Druck auf dem Lenker, im Allgemeinen.

War "light hands, heavy feet" schon?
Wenn nicht: das gilt auch beim Bremsen.

Das bedeutet *Bremsen üben*, mit dem Schwerpunkt spielen bis man merkt, wie die richtige Menge Druck beim Bremsen auf das Vorderrad kommt, und wie der Schwerpunkt über die Füße ins Fahrrad eingeleitet wird. 
Wie @raufgehts schon dargestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (2. Mai 2017)

Ach so, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


diamond_dave schrieb:


> Abflug über den Lenker


...klang mir nach Salto.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2017)

Auf welchem Untergrund passiert das eigentlich? Wenn's wirklich eine schmierige Pampe ist, nützt mehr Druck auf der VR leider auch Nix. Aber ein geeigneterer Vorderreifen kann etwas Besserung bringen. (Extrembeispiel: Mud King 2.3)


----------



## frogmatic (2. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt auch nicht absolut genau gelesen, aber da war doch von Schotter die Rede...


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2017)

Na, dann kann man mit besserer Fahrtechnik was machen. Vernünftiger Druck (nicht zuviel) im Vorderreifen schadet aber nicht.


----------



## lordad (3. Mai 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Also dann mach ich es schon seit mehreren Jahren komplett falsch, weil ich die SLX-Bremse wie in Bild 2 eingestellt habe.
> Da das aber bisher einwandfrei funktionert und es ergonomisch sinnvoll ist (hatte da bisher auch beim rumpeligen Bergabfahren nie das Bedürfnis, die Bremse anders zu montieren), werde ich daran auch nix ändern.



Was für den einen schon eine holprige Bergabfahrt ist , ist für den anderen noch S0 Waldautobahn.
Wenn die Bremshebel so weit nach unten zeigen wie in Bild 2 , dann kann man damit nicht mehr gut Enduro/Downhill fahren.

Aus einer Abfahrtsorientierten Grundposition, bei der die Unterarme nahezu Parallel zum Boden sind kann man dann nämlich die Hebel nicht mehr erreichen.










Ich denke unter abfahrtsorientiertem Fahren , versteht der eine mindestens Enduro oder eher Downhill und der andere  halt einfach auf dem Hometrail mim 120er Tourenfully nen Hügel runterfahren


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Ich denke unter abfahrtsorientiertem Fahren , versteht der eine mindestens Enduro oder eher Downhill und der andere halt einfach auf dem Hometrail mim 120er Tourenfully nen Hügel runterfahren


Da hast Du sicher Recht. Ich find Deine Klarstellung und die Photos gut. Zeigt, daß für ne kleine Gruppe an Mountainbikern die "übliche" Befestigung der Bremshebel nicht optimal ist. Würd ich wahrscheinlich dann auch so machen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur extrem bergab unterwegs wär und ansonsten mit Lift oder Shuttle.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. Mai 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Auf welchem Untergrund passiert das eigentlich? Wenn's wirklich eine schmierige Pampe ist, nützt mehr Druck auf der VR leider auch Nix. Aber ein geeigneterer Vorderreifen kann etwas Besserung bringen. (Extrembeispiel: Mud King 2.3)


Hadder doch gesacht: 





diamond_dave schrieb:


> Ich muss hier vielleicht noch anfügen, dass wir an einem Berg mit 600 hm Höhendifferenz wohnen. Gehe ich also aufs Bike, dann mache ich eigentlich immer den kompletten Anstieg. Der Abflug fand auf einem eher breiten Weg statt, mit teilweise losen Steinen und Laub, ca. 25 % Steigung.


Da ist es mithin schon recht schwierig überhaupt noch Bremsleistung vom Reifen an den Untergrund abzugeben.
Aber sicher nicht weil "der Druck" auf'm VR fehlt.
Wohl eher wegen des dann doch nur sehr kurz hinter der VR-Achse liegenden Schwerpunktes ...


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Mai 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Da ist es mithin schon recht schwierig überhaupt noch Bremsleistung vom Reifen an den Untergrund abzugeben.


Deshalb frag ich mich ja, wie er da über den Lenker gehen kann - es sei denn, er fährt mit ziemlicher Geschwindigkeit gegen ein Hindernis. Aber da er eher der ängstliche Typ ist, wie er schrieb, paßt das wohl auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## grey (3. Mai 2017)

Wenn das VR unkontrolliert wegrutscht, kann sichs natürlich auch mal querstellen und dann fliegst.


das artet ja ordentlich aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. Mai 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Deshalb frag ich mich ja, wie er da über den Lenker gehen kann - es sei denn, er fährt mit ziemlicher Geschwindigkeit gegen ein Hindernis. Aber da er eher der ängstliche Typ ist, wie er schrieb, paßt das wohl auch nicht wirklich.


Das liegt dann in erster Linie am "problematischem" Schwerpunkt. Ist tatsächlich nicht schwierig zu verstehen ...
Laß es mal vorm geistigen Auge ablaufen.


----------



## _Vader (3. Mai 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Hadder doch gesacht: Da ist es mithin schon recht schwierig überhaupt noch Bremsleistung vom Reifen an den Untergrund abzugeben.
> Aber sicher nicht weil "der Druck" auf'm VR fehlt.
> Wohl eher wegen des dann doch nur sehr kurz hinter der VR-Achse liegenden Schwerpunktes ...


Das ist falsch. Es rutscht genau deshalb. Es ist eine Sache, ob man nicht bremsen kann und bei ner Vollbremsung über den Lenker geht (dafür muss übrigens das VR gar nicht blockieren) oder ob das VR sehr oft wegrutscht. Ein VR rutscht *IMMER* weg, weil nicht genug Druck drauf. Haftreibung und so.. habs schon mal auf seite 1 oder 2 erklärt. Kann natürlich sein, dass man so nen schlechten Reibungskoeffizient hat, dass man niemlas genug Druck aufs VR bringen kann. Z.B Eis aber dann fehlt dennoch Druck (bzw Kraft, wenn man physikalisch korrekt bleiben will). 
Wenn das VR wegrutscht und man ist schnell und es ist steil, kann man dennoch "über den Lenker" gehen. weil das Rad unter einem wegtaucht und man selbst ungebremst weiter fliegt. Alles schon mitgemacht.

Laut den ersten paar Seiten, auf denen der TE noch anwesend war, hab ich das übrigens so verstanden, dass das VR blockiert, also rutscht und dann ausbricht, was zum Sturz auf die eine (über den Lenker) oder die andere Weise zur folge hat. Ein Szenario von wegen Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne und Abgang (Salto) über den Lenker, wär ein gegenteiliges Szenario und so wie ich das verstanden hab ist das nicht das Probelm. Zumal der TE zugegeben hat, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass er zuweit nach hinten geht beim bremsen.. 
Lest erstmal den ganzen Mist bevor ihr hier wild Tipps gebt, die am Thema vorbei sind.


----------

